# My Little Minka: Quick Reveal



## reenxo

Pleasantly surprised that the Little Minka that I ordered from the Surprise Sale is already here after only a few days! Can't remember how long it usually takes for KS orders to reach me, but this one just seemed to arrived super fast! Haha, not that I'm complaining...

Anyway, here she is! Love the French Navy colour, it reminds me of a Coach purse I have in a similar blue that I absolutely adore! 

The leather is so soft and smooshy! It's very roomy as well. I'm a little concerned about the strength of the magnet closure, it seems a bit on the weak side to me, but not a big issue.

After receiving this bag, I think I still want it in pink as well. Eep! Maybe the Mini Minka if I ever come across it? Hehe. 

Anyone else waiting for their Little Minkas to arrive?


----------



## reenxo

Here's another photo of the inside as well!


----------



## cwc3

oh my gosh. it is so pretty. i can't wait to receive mine! thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## TraGiv

Yes, mine came today. I started to get the french navy but I have several navy purses so I decided to get the dusty emerald. The french navy is very pretty but I'm glad I went with the dusty emerald. I needed to add more color to my wardrobe. I really like the color. 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ms.Library

Beautiful bags!  I went with the French navy since I have a similar colored purse to the Dusty Emerald.  I am anxiously awaiting my new bag!


----------



## all7s

Gorgeous purses!  I am amazed how quickly you each received them too! Thank you for sharing photos!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Gorgeous bags ladies! I really wanted to get one (went back & forth b/w the colors), but ended up not getting one. I've never seen this bag irl/tried on and it was a final sale purchase so I couldn't take the plunge just in case it ended up not being the bag for me. Both those colors look gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Which blue Coach purse does it remind you of?


----------



## coachie mama

beautiful bags! 
that dusty emerald is gorgeous! drooool!
she was in my cart but did not pull the trigger because i had just gotten a hot pink little minka.


----------



## Lexic4

reenxo said:


> Pleasantly surprised that the Little Minka that I ordered from the Surprise Sale is already here after only a few days! Can't remember how long it usually takes for KS orders to reach me, but this one just seemed to arrived super fast! Haha, not that I'm complaining...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here she is! Love the French Navy colour, it reminds me of a Coach purse I have in a similar blue that I absolutely adore!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so soft and smooshy! It's very roomy as well. I'm a little concerned about the strength of the magnet closure, it seems a bit on the weak side to me, but not a big issue.
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving this bag, I think I still want it in pink as well. Eep! Maybe the Mini Minka if I ever come across it? Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else waiting for their Little Minkas to arrive?




Can't wait to get mine!  I got the French Navy too-so excited!


----------



## silverstar16

reenxo said:


> Pleasantly surprised that the Little Minka that I ordered from the Surprise Sale is already here after only a few days! Can't remember how long it usually takes for KS orders to reach me, but this one just seemed to arrived super fast! Haha, not that I'm complaining...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here she is! Love the French Navy colour, it reminds me of a Coach purse I have in a similar blue that I absolutely adore!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so soft and smooshy! It's very roomy as well. I'm a little concerned about the strength of the magnet closure, it seems a bit on the weak side to me, but not a big issue.
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving this bag, I think I still want it in pink as well. Eep! Maybe the Mini Minka if I ever come across it? Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else waiting for their Little Minkas to arrive?



I'm so jealous that your Little Minka already arrived! I still haven't received a tracking number for mine yet. I'm so excited, especially after seeing your pictures! I never know exactly how dark or how blue a navy color will be but yours looks perfect!


----------



## Honeylicious

Oh my god ... your bag is SOooo gorgeous! !!  I'm waiting for mine in dark African violet (not surprise sale, got it from ebay, off season color I guess)
I love this color, it looks like my bleu mineral (avatar).  I do hope the dark violet is equally gorgeous otherwise I'll have to trade it for this  (but would be silly to get a similar blue bag)..
more pic please!!
Oh yeah ... the magnetic closure is such a pet peeve.


----------



## Brandless

Your bags are gorgeous! I'm not a fan of blue or green in general but you make me want to buy in either of that color!


----------



## Luvdabags

Congrats!! I ordered French navy as well and it's arrival date is Tuesday!  I can't wait to get my hands on her.  I've always wanted one but was hesitant to pull the trigger.  Both colors are gorgeous!


----------



## reenxo

cwc3 said:


> oh my gosh. it is so pretty. i can't wait to receive mine! thanks for sharing your photos!



Hope you receive yours soon!



TraGiv said:


> Yes, mine came today. I started to get the french navy but I have several navy purses so I decided to get the dusty emerald. The french navy is very pretty but I'm glad I went with the dusty emerald. I needed to add more color to my wardrobe. I really like the color.



Wow, the dusty emerald is such a nice colour as well! Enjoy your new bag 



Ms.Library said:


> Beautiful bags!  I went with the French navy since I have a similar colored purse to the Dusty Emerald.  I am anxiously awaiting my new bag!



I hope you get yours soon as well! Both colours are really nice, cant go wrong with either one 



all7s said:


> Gorgeous purses!  I am amazed how quickly you each received them too! Thank you for sharing photos!



I was amazed it got to me within a few days! Maybe since the sale was earlier on in the week, not having the weekend pass by also made it seem even faster Ill be adding more photos as well!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies! I really wanted to get one (went back & forth b/w the colors), but ended up not getting one. I've never seen this bag irl/tried on and it was a final sale purchase so I couldn't take the plunge just in case it ended up not being the bag for me. Both those colors look gorgeous!



Aww, maybe next time! It took me a while to find a shade of this purse that I really liked. I think I would still be enticed by a pink one if I happen to run into it in the near future I havent seen it in person before purchasing it as well, but read up on it here. Seems to have great reviews on their site also! 



BeachBagGal said:


> Which blue Coach purse does it remind you of?



I think its the Coach Madison Op Art Sateen Maggie Shoulder Bag in Navy



coachie mama said:


> beautiful bags!
> that dusty emerald is gorgeous! drooool!
> she was in my cart but did not pull the trigger because i had just gotten a hot pink little minka.



Ahhh! I would love to own a hot pink one  maybe one day... 



Lexic4 said:


> Can't wait to get mine!  I got the French Navy too-so excited!



Yay! I hope yours arrives soon as well! 



silverstar16 said:


> I'm so jealous that your Little Minka already arrived! I still haven't received a tracking number for mine yet. I'm so excited, especially after seeing your pictures! I never know exactly how dark or how blue a navy color will be but yours looks perfect!



Same, I also wasnt too sure how dark the navy was going to end up looking like but its a really nice shade! I took a photo of it in natural sunlight, so Ill post that up as well. Enjoy your new bag when it arrives!



Honeylicious said:


> Oh my god ... your bag is SOooo gorgeous! !!  I'm waiting for mine in dark African violet (not surprise sale, got it from ebay, off season color I guess)
> I love this color, it looks like my bleu mineral (avatar).  I do hope the dark violet is equally gorgeous otherwise I'll have to trade it for this  (but would be silly to get a similar blue bag)..
> more pic please!!
> Oh yeah ... the magnetic closure is such a pet peeve.



I think I saw a photo of the Dark African Violet one, I hope you end up liking it! It looks like a really gorgeous, jewel-toned shade. I think the blues are similar, looking at your avatar!



Brandless said:


> Your bags are gorgeous! I'm not a fan of blue or green in general but you make me want to buy in either of that color!



Thank you! 



Luvdabags said:


> Congrats!! I ordered French navy as well and it's arrival date is Tuesday!  I can't wait to get my hands on her.  I've always wanted one but was hesitant to pull the trigger.  Both colors are gorgeous!



Yay! So happy to hear that a lot of us got the Little Minka in either colour congrats on your bag as well


----------



## reenxo

Here are even more additional pictures of the Little Minka. One taken in natural sunlight and a mod shot to show the bag being worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I had to move it to the shortest hole to get it to that length. I'm 5'3" 







Hope you ladies get yours soon as well and enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## TraGiv

Thank you everyone!! I'm loving the color. It is just gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

reenxo said:


> Here are even more additional pictures of the Little Minka. One taken in natural sunlight and a mod shot to show the bag being worn crossbody and on the shoulder. I had to move it to the shortest hole to get it to that length. I'm 5'3"
> 
> View attachment 2652254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652255
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies get yours soon as well and enjoy them as much as I do


Cute pix! Looks great on you! Very pretty blue.


----------



## Honeylicious

Oh, ok I know I asked you to post more pic but you gotta stop now.. that bag is toooooooo gorgeous (does look like my bleu mineral) I'm afraid I'll have to get one if I see anthr pic of it!!!!
thx for the mod pic by d way, you look so cute,  love those flats


----------



## silverstar16

I am so jealous of not only your bag but your shiny hair! I mean that in the nicest (and least creepy) way possible!


----------



## Ms.Library

Mine arrived today!  She is beautiful!  Very soft leather and a great size.  My full size Ipad fits great in the top flap pocket.


----------



## Luvdabags

Ms.Library said:


> Mine arrived today!  She is beautiful!  Very soft leather and a great size.  My full size Ipad fits great in the top flap pocket.




Mine came in too!!! I love it!!!


----------



## guccilove

Where did you guys get your little Minkas? I am not sure if the ones on ebay are authentic while at the KS website, they only have the black one right now.  I originally was thinking Id go with light smoke, but now I am actually eyeing that emerald one since I saw this post


----------



## anitalilac

guccilove said:


> Where did you guys get your little Minkas? I am not sure if the ones on ebay are authentic while at the KS website, they only have the black one right now.  I originally was thinking Id go with light smoke, but now I am actually eyeing that emerald one since I saw this post



Hi Guccilove,

They currently have it on their website , under the Sale section. Good luck! I have the dusty emerald and color is gorgeous!


----------



## guccilove

anitalilac said:


> Hi Guccilove,
> 
> They currently have it on their website , under the Sale section. Good luck! I have the dusty emerald and color is gorgeous!


 
Thank you so much! I saw it last night!  
The dusty emerald IS gorgeous! but I'm too chicken to wear it though, and ended up getting the light smoke


----------



## Christina5711

anitalilac said:


> Hi Guccilove,
> 
> They currently have it on their website , under the Sale section. Good luck! I have the dusty emerald and color is gorgeous!


Is the dusty emerald more green or teal?  I'm thinking of getting either the little minka in dusty emerald or the small haven in fresh air. I have another bag in fresh air and I love the color, but I really like the little minka!  The pics on the kate spade website make it look more teal (which I like) but pictures I've found online look like a more true green.


----------



## pringirl

Christina5711 said:


> Is the dusty emerald more green or teal?  I'm thinking of getting either the little minka in dusty emerald or the small haven in fresh air. I have another bag in fresh air and I love the color, but I really like the little minka!  The pics on the kate spade website make it look more teal (which I like) but pictures I've found online look like a more true green.



Kate spade sale is on. Promo code moresale for additional 25% off. Little minka in dusty emerald, French navy & affogato included!


----------



## baglover1973

Never really looked at Kate Spade before but received the email for the sale and pulled the trigger on both the french navy and the dusty emerald little minka's.  Can't wait to see them irl! 
Thank you for the mod pics! Will post pics when they arrive


----------



## renza

This is so pretty! I was considering getting this today until I remembered I already have a dark blue mz wallace bag in the same size ha.


----------



## silverstar16

baglover1973 said:


> Never really looked at Kate Spade before but received the email for the sale and pulled the trigger on both the french navy and the dusty emerald little minka's.  Can't wait to see them irl!
> Thank you for the mod pics! Will post pics when they arrive



Congrats and welcome! You picked the perfect time to dive into the Kate Spade pool! The Little Minka is awesome and this is the lowest price I've seen them sell it on the website. I can't believe it's only $149 now. I thought it was a great deal a few weeks ago when it was only $169.


----------



## baglover1973

silverstar16 said:


> Congrats and welcome! You picked the perfect time to dive into the Kate Spade pool! The Little Minka is awesome and this is the lowest price I've seen them sell it on the website. I can't believe it's only $149 now. I thought it was a great deal a few weeks ago when it was only $169.



i know. Looked at the site from the email and was floored by the prices! Thank you for the warm welcome.  I am super excited to receive them.  They look stunning.


----------



## baglover1973

well crap, just ordered a brightspot avenue lacey wallet...in surprise marachino...so done! no more checking the site! too dangerous


----------



## renza

baglover1973 said:


> well crap, just ordered a brightspot avenue lacey wallet...in surprise marachino...so done! no more checking the site! too dangerous




That is my favorite KS color combo! Nice choice


----------



## baglover1973

Thanks  I just need to not look at the sale anymore!  spending too much money saving money! Lol!!! 2 bags and a wallet... Reeling it in &#128540;


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Kate Spade sale was too amazing to turn down ordering a Little Minka! I ordered in in Affogato, hoping that the color will be a great neutral - do any of you have that color? Do you *love* it? 

I missed out on the travel version a few weeks ago


----------



## TraGiv

sarahloveslouis said:


> Kate Spade sale was too amazing to turn down ordering a Little Minka! I ordered in in Affogato, hoping that the color will be a great neutral - do any of you have that color? Do you *love* it?
> 
> I missed out on the travel version a few weeks ago




I had the little minka in that color but I returned it. The color was too bland for me. I ended up getting the dusty emerald which I love. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

sarahloveslouis said:


> Kate Spade sale was too amazing to turn down ordering a Little Minka! I ordered in in Affogato, hoping that the color will be a great neutral - do any of you have that color? Do you *love* it?
> 
> I missed out on the travel version a few weeks ago


I have this color in the Clarke. I love it for a nice neutral. It looks pretty with the lg hw. I like to wear it when I already have  a lot of color going on in my wardrobe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Those of you who own the Dusty Emerald - do you think it would work in Fall or does it look too summery?


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Those of you who own the Dusty Emerald - do you think it would work in Fall or does it look too summery?



I would def wear it in fall.  Its pretty versatile.


----------



## TraGiv

I would carry it in the fall also. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## baglover1973

super excited for the arrival of my french navy minka!


----------



## coachie mama

I don't see the sale? is it a surprise sale?


----------



## baglover1973

coachie mama said:


> I don't see the sale? is it a surprise sale?



go to katespade.com and click on sale.  you have to enter moresale at checkout.


----------



## coachie mama

baglover1973 said:


> go to katespade.com and click on sale.  you have to enter moresale at checkout.



I can't see any sale link. it would just let me use moresale for 25% off retail 

ETA: I am outside the US so can't see the sale prices. I used an IP blocker and can see prices but can't add to cart.


----------



## baglover1973

coachie mama said:


> I can't see any sale link. it would just let me use moresale for 25% off retail
> 
> ETA: I am outside the US so can't see the sale prices. I used an IP blocker and can see prices but can't add to cart.






This is the mobile site. It has a "tab" for sale near the bottom of the page


----------



## coachie mama

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2667102
> 
> This is the mobile site. It has a "tab" for sale near the bottom of the page



thanks! funny i can't see the sale tab when on my laptop.


----------



## middie girl

baglover1973 said:


> super excited for the arrival of my french navy minka!


that color must be sold out. I couldn't find it available in blue!


----------



## baglover1973

middie girl said:


> that color must be sold out. I couldn't find it available in blue!



I think so.  I purchased mine on the first day of the sale.


----------



## Katheerine

I called KS regarding this same issue. I live in Australia and was told sale items are only for US customers.


----------



## pringirl

Katheerine said:


> I called KS regarding this same issue. I live in Australia and was told sale items are only for US customers.



Hey Sweetie, u can mail the bag to a service provider such as borderlinx (I use vpostusa) den have it reshipped to you..


----------



## Katheerine

Oh my goodness........you are amazing!! How much is shipping to these places and is it safe? Thank you for this juicy bit of info!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Danzie89

middie girl said:


> that color must be sold out. I couldn't find it available in blue!



I was lucky enough to order it right before it sold out. It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## carinas

I've been carrying my new Minka in French Navy for 2 days now and I must say I love it so much that I could kiss it... Style and color are both perfection for me, not to mention the unbelievable price


----------



## Danzie89

carinas said:


> I've been carrying my new Minka in French Navy for 2 days now and I must say I love it so much that I could kiss it... Style and color are both perfection for me, not to mention the unbelievable price



I keep petting my bag (literally). The leather is so beautiful and soft! Did you treat your bag with anything before wearing it?


----------



## baglover1973

carinas said:


> I've been carrying my new Minka in French Navy for 2 days now and I must say I love it so much that I could kiss it... Style and color are both perfection for me, not to mention the unbelievable price



Jealous! can't wait for mine to arrive!  Haven't carried the emerald yet but will this weekend!


----------



## carinas

baglover1973 said:


> Jealous! can't wait for mine to arrive!  Haven't carried the emerald yet but will this weekend!



Congrats! I was going back and forth between Emerald and Navy an finally decided to go with Navy as blue bags are my favorite! I can assure you that you will love yours!


----------



## carinas

Danzie89 said:


> I keep petting my bag (literally). The leather is so beautiful and soft! Did you treat your bag with anything before wearing it?



I actually didn't treat with anything as I heard that KS leather is pretreated and I've never had any problems with KS leather or hardware before. 

I will treat it with conditioner and Apple Guard before winter. Just in case.


----------



## silverstar16

I have several KS bags (including two Little Minkas) and I have treated most of them with Apple conditioner as well as the Gardé. The only ones I didn't treat were the ones with Wellesley leather.


----------



## pringirl

Katheerine said:


> Oh my goodness........you are amazing!! How much is shipping to these places and is it safe? Thank you for this juicy bit of info!! &#128522;&#128522;



I believe shipping should cost about USD30 or so.. Go get it!! The sale is too good to be missed &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## pringirl

carinas said:


> I've been carrying my new Minka in French Navy for 2 days now and I must say I love it so much that I could kiss it... Style and color are both perfection for me, not to mention the unbelievable price



Same here!! This is the first time I carry a bag straight for 3 days so far & I do not want to put it down.. holy grail bag of the moment &#128537;&#128537;


----------



## baglover1973

carinas said:


> Congrats! I was going back and forth between Emerald and Navy an finally decided to go with Navy as blue bags are my favorite! I can assure you that you will love yours!



Thank you! And CONGRATS back at ya. so happy to hear you are loving her so much!


----------



## Honeylicious

baglover1973 said:


> Jealous! can't wait for mine to arrive!  Haven't carried the emerald yet but will this weekend!



Pls post some pic soon!


----------



## baglover1973

Honeylicious said:


> Pls post some pic soon!



Will do.  congrats again on both of your minkas!


----------



## Ms.Library

Pic of my little Minka in French Navy that I got at the surprise sale.  I haven't carried her yet, I am carrying some more colorful bags for the summer but I think she will be great for fall.


----------



## baglover1973

Ms.Library said:


> Pic of my little Minka in French Navy that I got at the surprise sale.  I haven't carried her yet, I am carrying some more colorful bags for the summer but I think she will be great for fall.




Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ms.Library said:


> Pic of my little Minka in French Navy that I got at the surprise sale.  I haven't carried her yet, I am carrying some more colorful bags for the summer but I think she will be great for fall.


congrats~ it looks so dark here compares to OP's pictures


----------



## baglover1973

Honeylicious said:


> congrats~ it looks so dark here compares to OP's pictures



I agree.....kinda on pins and needles for mine.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh man, now I'm going to have to try to be good!  I have the Shamrock colored Little Minka, but I'm in LOVE with that French Navy.


----------



## silverstar16

Honeylicious said:


> congrats~ it looks so dark here compares to OP's pictures



It's a true navy blue. It's not as dark as it appears in this picture. It's definitely darker than the Atlantic Blue (which I also love and is much brighter, like a cobalt blue).


----------



## Ms.Library

silverstar16 said:


> It's a true navy blue. It's not as dark as it appears in this picture. It's definitely darker than the Atlantic Blue (which I also love and is much brighter, like a cobalt blue).


Yes, it is not as dark as it turned out in the picture.  I think it is just the lighting in that room.  The color in the other pictures is more accurate.


----------



## baglover1973

Wanted I post the pics of the bright spot avenue Lacey. The leather is smooth and lovely. The color is tdf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> Wanted I post the pics of the bright spot avenue Lacey. The leather is smooth and lovely. The color is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671698
> View attachment 2671699
> View attachment 2671700


That looks so good with your LV! What color is it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

After seeing all the gorgeous pix of the Little Minka in the beautiful color Dusty Emerald I broke down and ordered her and with the sale price w/ extra 25% off I couldn't resist! Oh and I threw in a wristlet too...why not!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> After seeing all the gorgeous pix of the Little Minka in the beautiful color Dusty Emerald I broke down and ordered her and with the sale price w/ extra 25% off I couldn't resist! Oh and I threw in a wristlet too...why not!




Good
For you!!!! The dusty emerald is gorg!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> That looks so good with your LV! What color is it?



it's called surprise marachino  it's still on sale on the website. only 75$


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> it's called surprise marachino  it's still on sale on the website. only 75$


enabler!   I think I'm good for now.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Can't wait for my little Minka in Affogato to arrive. All these lovely photos are making me impatient for her arrival!!!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> enabler!   I think I'm good for now.




Lol  just wanted to help a sister out


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> Lol  just wanted to help a sister out


  thanks!


----------



## baglover1973

Took her to target today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Is little minka being deleted? I don't really see any color options available anymore.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

How often do they do these surprise sales?  I'm still pretty new to kate spade. I have 2 little minkas in dusty emerald and deep pink and a wallet on the way.


----------



## Honeylicious

I can't help as I'm not from the states and I bought mine online.  Do do a reveal when you got them~


----------



## BeachBagGal

I'm really loving this bag!!! I"m so glad I got it and I LOVE the color (dusty emerald-pic doesn't do it justice!)!!! This bag is so soft and low maintenance! I can't seem to switch out of it! The only thing is sometimes I wish she had a snap closure instead of a magnet, but no biggie...love her regardless!


----------



## blissedthistle

Oh my, what beauties. I might have to consider getting one myself!


----------



## Coach12

What beautiful bags!


ISO a Kate Spade Minka black and purple.


----------



## jeep317

I need a Minka something fierce. You guys are killing me!


----------



## kings_20

How much was the Lil Minka on sale for? I'm so sad I missed out on the sale. I've never ordered from KS before and being from Canada, assumed shipping would be crazy. Just checked the website and shipping to canada is very reasonable!

I want a French navy minka so badly lol


----------



## Butterlite

Any mod shots?


----------



## reenxo

Wow, I've been MIA in the forums. Everyone's bags look lovely! 



Butterlite said:


> Any mod shots?



There's mod shots on page 2 of the French Navy Minka. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ms.Library

I moved into the French Navy Little Minka that I bought at the summer sale this week.  So far I am loving it.  Very easy to get into and find everything.  I have a mini-ipad that I put down into the pocket with the foldover flap so that is zipped in and secure.  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Moving to Texas

On a purse banned until birthday (October) would love to purchase my 1st KS bag


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Mine is not a Little Minka, it's the Cobble Hill Small Leslie. But it also arrived today-- and I'm really excited! It's my first Kate Spade handbag! I already had a phone case and wallet, but this handbag is also smooshy and gorgeous. Congratulations on yours! Everything about it is beautiful! I'm definitely adding the Little Minka to my list of desired handbags...


----------

